# More hair loss after bathing?



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

yes....x3!
certain times of the year are worse than others....


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Did you brush him out _before _you bathed him? This seems to work for us.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Giving my guy a bath usually makes him blow his coat. <- So definitely, as soon as he dries off, I have to go over him with a slicker a few times to remove all the loose hair. It's either or having to get up in the middle of the night to go over my pillow with a rubber scraper after the snuggler popped up for a half hour or so and then left a layer of fur behind.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I did my usual light brushing before he was bathed, but not that much fur got in the brush until after the bath.
The fur on his hips almost seems to come out in clumps.
Oh, and when I was cooking today I kept finding little fine hair on my hands, on stuff I was working with....where was it all coming from? I don't have a hair phobia but it was starting to bug me!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

yeps...I brush first...but the bathing really loosens up those fine ones!


----------



## doggiedad (Aug 27, 2011)

bathing doesn't stop shedding. sometimes
when i give my dog a bath i brush or comb
him while the shampoo is on. i towel dry my dog.
i also taught my dog not to shake untill i say
it's ok. my dog is 4 yrs old and i've given
him maybe 6 baths.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> my dog is 4 yrs old and i've given
> him maybe 6 baths.


Hmmm.... I love how my dog feels when he's freshly bathed. So he gets a bath every 3 or 4 weeks. 

Visually, there isn't that much difference... 


Before:










After:









But the coat feels and smells clean. Mondo important since he sleeps on my bed during the day and is in every way possible a giant lap dog.  Boy dogs can get a bit musky or musty feeling.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't bathe him all that often as it is a big production as I end up having to wipe down the whole bathroom (so I guess it gets me to clean the whole bathroom which is good). I usually like to do it right before I need to wash all the bath towels, so I can use a whole bunch of them on the bathroom floor (he likes to roll around after the bath).


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

One thing I figured out with Jacks is making sure I'm picking up all the floor mats before the bath. So we give him the bath, etc. Because he gets them so often he just stands there looking patiently droopy. 

Then he hops out of the bath and does his shaking off thing while I hold up a towel as a sort of shield. I go over him with that towel from head to tail. Plop that towel on the floor and grab the next one. He shakes. I go over him with that towel and then he's about "drip free" enough to be let out of the bathroom. 

I use the two wet towels on the floor to soak up all the puddles. Swabby it with a third towel and then the mats go back down. All the towels go into a basket to go downstairs to the laundry room.

About the only other thing I do is getting the hair out of the bathtub.  

*laughs* When I was younger and a bit more sloppy... my mom always dreaded bathtimes for the dogs because before I had the above system, there usually was a LOT MORE MESS for her to clean up.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I have Brooks shake a few times while he is still in the shower then I put one towel on him lengthwise and the other crosswise so that when he shakes after he is out of the shower, they catch some of the water. 
Of course, it never really works, by the time he gets out of the shower he is so excited that the towels go flying and he is dropping and rolling and twisting and turning as I try to get the towels back on his back again.
He never seems to want to get in the shower, but it sure seems like he likes the shaking and rolling part.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, Flora always seems to shed like mad after a bath.

I loooove bathing her - nothing feels better than a freshly bathed Flora. Right now she hasn't had a bath in about a month and it's really grossing me out. All I have is a shower, no tub, no place to bathe her, and I can't afford a professional grooming - so she stays dirty feeling for now.


----------

